
Ask HN: Any GitHub Gist Alternative? - rampatra
Probably with more theme options.
======
ademcan
canSnippet is an alternative I developed some time ago. You can use: \- the
Desktop version (macOS only, no cloud)
[http://cansnippet.com/](http://cansnippet.com/) \- the community edition
(open source webapp) [http://cansnippet.org/](http://cansnippet.org/)

You can see a running instance (in French) here [https://cansnippet.bioinfo-
fr.net/](https://cansnippet.bioinfo-fr.net/)

Let me know if you have any question :)

~~~
rampatra
Thanks for the reply. I actually wanted something already hosted so that I
could host my code on their service and share it on my blog.

------
factorialboy
Have you tried GitLab snippets?

~~~
rampatra
Thanks, I gave it a try. It's different from Gist, however, this too doesn't
have theme options. I actually wanted to customize the look of the code
snippet to match my blog's theme (something in dark).
[https://blog.rampatra.com/how-to-add-search-in-
jekyll](https://blog.rampatra.com/how-to-add-search-in-jekyll)

